

MHacks: Nation's largest student hackathon - gailees
http://www.engin.umich.edu/college/about/news/stories/2013/february/mhacks-nation-s-largerst-student-hackathon

======
danielfriedman
So impressed with this hackathon! To have 127 hacks submitted for 550 hackers
is unreal! The recruiter at Facebook said he was most impressed with these
hacks at a student hackathon over any other one.

------
DuskStar
I particularly liked the Caffeinated Brownies that showed up Saturday! Great
hackathon!

~~~
gailees
those things were off the chain...they might've even worked a little too well,
because that snowball fight at like 4am was wayyyy too intense!

~~~
DuskStar
"Equivalent to one cup of Coffee" they said... I beg to differ. Possibly
"equivalent to one gallon of espresso"

~~~
gailees
truth

------
gailees
The University of Illinois completely owned it!

------
jaye773
epic hackathon!

------
pkabra
it was epic!

~~~
gailees
that it was :) have you seen the epic video too?

<http://youtu.be/D6_bF3dFEAI>

